# I would never do that.



## Walter Secore (Jun 2, 2012)

Ok let's hear about something you have done on your house but would never do on a customers house
I built a deck on the front of my house 14'x12' with all left over materials I had at my shop. I ran short on joist hangers so I figured I would toe nail the joist on with a couple of screws and get the hangers later. Well it's been three years and I still have not put the hangers on.:jester:


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

I have duct tape over a crack in my garbage disposal that was dripping.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

neglect.

i have half a dozen un finished projects around my home! ironic that i am crazy about details on other (paying) peoples homes....


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

Scribbles said:


> I have duct tape over a crack in my garbage disposal that was dripping.


that reminds me:sad:


----------



## Walter Secore (Jun 2, 2012)

If you can't fix it with duck tape. It can't be fixed


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I mitered my baseboard.............:jester:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

My roof leaks, my shower sucks, and the trim is all mitered mdf. But its ALL mine. :laughing:


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> My roof leaks, my shower sucks, and the trim is all mitered mdf. But its ALL mine. :laughing:


my roof don't leak, got henreys black tar and fixed it good, lol


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

i use mighty putty and that spray tar crap:thumbsup:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Scribbles said:


> my roof don't leak, got henreys black tar and fixed it good, lol


So did I and its still leaking.


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> So did I and its still leaking.


just get more henreys!


Honestly, best day ever is was when built a shed in my back yard and put a 40 year roof on it, and the neighbors behind me with the blue tarps on their roof were glaring at me. That was a good day.


----------



## BC Carpenter (Dec 28, 2010)

Little finishing details I just never finish-Bit of painting here, caulking there, trim nail holes to be filled...stuff i'm always anal about when finishing other peoples homes.. 

Bugs the hell out of me but the last thing I feel like doing on my little time off is getting my tools out and working..although when I do get motivated (happens about once a year) I get a LOT done at one time, tell myself I will finish up the next day...then next thing I know it's a year later and the list is longer..


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

I spent 13 months doing a major renovation on the house we live in. Wife kept wanting to move in & finish after we got in. I was adamant, that we weren't moving till it was 100%. I finally caved when we were 98% done. Little things left, nothing major. We're fast approaching our 2 year anniversary in this house & 1.5% of the the remaining 2% still needs to be completed. I shoulda stuck to my guns on the move in date.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I take the fifth.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i used felt when i sided my house:whistling


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

I put vinyl windows in my basement. :sad:


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> i used felt when i sided my house:whistling


You mean as the siding? :blink:


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Kent Whitten said:


> I take the fifth.


Yeah, drinking on the job is a no-no. A fifth in the comfort of your own home is sometimes a requirement in this business. :thumbsup:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Post and beam framed deck structure for hot tub with rail road ties. It isn't going to sag and it isn't going to rot.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Must be something up with my customers as none of them want their stuff to be done as nice as the stuff in my house :blink: I need to get over the higher end of town me thinks.


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

CrpntrFrk said:


> I mitered my baseboard.............:jester:


and i bet you used mesh tape too when you taped that ceiling!:whistling


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

ISM37 said:


> and i bet you used mesh tape too when you taped that ceiling!:whistling


Hey what did I ever do to you!?!?!? I would never!!
You shut your mouth when your talking to me!!

:laughing::laughing::laughing:

I wouldn't use mesh on my enemy's house. :laughing:


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

Dierte said:


> Ive still got an old wadsworth split buss panel with no ground rod. Someday i will upgrade the service, someday


i just went through hell finding breakers for a wadsworth panel! needed to add 2 circuits, tried selling a new service. customer wouldnt have it!


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

easy.. easy there!. just bustin yer chops!
all's good!


----------



## Walter Secore (Jun 2, 2012)

I built a deck off the side of my house. It took me two days to build the deck and two years to put the couple pieces of siding back on.


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

I so want to show this thread to my wife but I so know better.


----------



## ASIinc. (Jun 4, 2008)

I put vinyl flooring and Behr paint in my master bath. 

I love when HO tell my to just do it like I would do it in my house! umm you may want to rethink that.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

This isn't quite the same thing but several years ago I was building a new personal home. 

I lived nearby but wasn't working on the house that day.

The framing was complete. I needed something for my son (14 at the time) to do to keep him busy and to let him earn some money.

So I had him nailing blocks between the studs at the bottom (on top of the plate) on the interior walls.

I told him to just use up all the short pieces left over. (I realized later that he must have missed this part of the instructions.)

When I went by later that day, he was still working and had done a lot of work.

Not only did he use up all the scrap, he had gotten into several hundred linear feet of 2X material I had planned to move to another job.

He had started the third layer and was about halfway through the house when I got there.


----------



## Dierte (Dec 18, 2010)

txgencon said:


> This isn't quite the same thing but several years ago I was building a new personal home.
> 
> I lived nearby but wasn't working on the house that day.
> 
> ...


Atleast you didnt have to waste time measuring for studs when you installed your baseboards


----------



## JesseCocozza (Aug 20, 2011)

"the cobbler's children go shoeless" -some wise guy


I would start a list but my wife might find it...

I've learned my lesson though. Unless I'm filthy rich and can afford to miss work to do things on my own, or if I can't get "it" done in a weekend, I'm hiring someone to do it. Work at home always takes 5 times longer than real world work. Wife asks you to watch the kids to she can run an errand just after you've set up and made the first cut, the game comes on after you've just rolled out the first bit of paint, a buddy calls to go fishing right after you've unloaded everything from the supply store. It's like a weird vortex... Impossible to do anything in any amount of time. Just like you guys though, I'm a meticulous get 'ER done at work.


----------



## naturalwood (Apr 18, 2009)

I used Duct tape to cover a crack in the tile wall of our shower. Will deal with it later. 18 years later my wife emailed me to tell me she had "pulled the tape off" I think she knew what she was doing as we now have a totally remodelled bathroom!!!


----------



## Jdub2083 (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't know how many times I've heard "You wouldn't do that at a customer's house" from my wife, and we've only lived here a year and a half :whistling. 

I've tackled a lot in that year and a half, but things around here definitely get pushed to the limit. 

On a side note, my parents did a complete remodel of their entire house in '94, and my dad has yet to put up the tile backsplash in the kitchen. It's still on a shelf in the barn. Guess it runs in the family.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I pre painted some base for my house a year ago, still not installed. :laughing:


----------

